# Christmas Trivia Quiz



## debodun (Dec 20, 2020)

1. Who is most famous for singing “Blue Christmas”? ____________________________

2. What well-know actor starred in the 1946 movie “It's a Wonderful Life”? _____________________

3. Which U.S. President was the first to have a Christmas tree in the White House?
           a. Franklin Pierce
           b. Franklin Roosevelt
           c. Teddy Roosevelt
           d. Abraham Lincoln

4. What popular composer wrote the holiday song “White Christmas”? _________________________

5. The poinsettia is a native plant in which country? _______________________________

6. In the poem “A Visit from St. Nicholas”, sugarplums are mentioned. According to Wikipedia, what are sugarplums?
           a. gingerbread cookies
           b. sugar-coated dried fruit
           c. hard (boiled) candies
           d. chocolate drops

7. True or false: Americans eat more turkey on Christmas than Thanksgiving? _____________

8. In which carol is this the last line of the first verse: “Christ is born in Bethlehem”?

9. In the song “Frosty the Snowman”, to what civic figure did he lead the children?

10. In some European countries, wassailing is an old tradition. What would you be doing if you were wassailing?
            a. caroling
            b. drinking a special beverage
            c. blessing fruit trees
            d. any of these


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 20, 2020)

1. Who is most famous for singing “Blue Christmas”? ____*Elvis*________________________

2. What well-know actor starred in the 1946 movie “It's a Wonderful Life”? _____*James Stewart*________________

3. Which U.S. President was the first to have a Christmas tree in the White House?
a. Franklin Pierce
b. Franklin Roosevelt
c. Teddy Roosevelt
d. *Abraham Lincoln*

4. What popular composer wrote the holiday song “White Christmas”? ____*?*_____________________

5. The poinsettia is a native plant in which country? ________*Australia*_______________________

6. In the poem “A Visit from St. Nicholas”, sugarplums are mentioned. According to Wikipedia, what are sugarplums?
a. gingerbread cookies
b. *sugar-coated dried fruit*
c. hard (boiled) candies
d. chocolate drops

7. True or false: Americans eat more turkey on Christmas than Thanksgiving? ____*False*_________

8. In which carol is this the last line of the first verse: “Christ is born in Bethlehem”? *?*

9. In the song “Frosty the Snowman”, to what civic figure did he lead the children? *?*

10. In some European countries, wassailing is an old tradition. What would you be doing if you were wassailing?
a. *caroling*
b. drinking a special beverage
c. blessing fruit trees
d. any of these

*No cheating for me, what you see is of my own, Deb*.

*Shame on me for missing a few answers...*


----------



## gennie (Dec 20, 2020)

No. 1 - Bing Crosby. Maybe a generational thing although Elvis did a great job.


----------



## debodun (Dec 20, 2020)

I'll let it go a while longer before revealing the answers.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 20, 2020)

8. In which carol is this the last line of the first verse: “Christ is born in Bethlehem”? *?*
 Hark the herald angels sing

9. In the song “Frosty the Snowman”, to what civic figure did he lead the children?
The traffic cop


----------



## StarSong (Dec 20, 2020)

gennie said:


> No. 1 - Bing Crosby. Maybe a generational thing although Elvis did a great job.


Bing Crosby sang "White Christmas."  Can't find anywhere that shows he sang "Blue Christmas."


----------



## gennie (Dec 20, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Bing Crosby sang "White Christmas."  Can't find anywhere that shows he sang "Blue Christmas."


Oops, my bad.  Too early on a Sunday morning.  Brain not up to speed.  Thanks for the catch.


----------



## Lee (Dec 20, 2020)

The Grinch is going to get me....I know so few of these answers it is pitiable


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 20, 2020)

1. Who is most famous for singing “Blue Christmas”? ______*__Elvis____*________________

2. What well-know actor starred in the 1946 movie “It's a Wonderful Life”? _____*James Stewart ____*____________



3. Which U.S. President was the first to have a Christmas tree in the White House?
          a. Franklin Pierce
          b. Franklin Roosevelt
          c. Teddy Roosevelt
          d. Abraham Lincoln..... (*Don't know but I'll guess Franklin Pierce*)

4. What popular composer wrote the holiday song “White Christmas”? ___*_Irvine Berlin______*_______________

5. The poinsettia is a native plant in which country? _____*_Mexico___*______________________

6. In the poem “A Visit from St. Nicholas”, sugarplums are mentioned. According to Wikipedia, what are sugarplums?
          a. gingerbread cookies
          b. sugar-coated dried fruit
          c. hard (boiled) candies...( *this* )
          d. chocolate drops

7. True or false: Americans eat more turkey on Christmas than Thanksgiving? ____*False* (  I'm guessing) _________

8. In which carol is this the last line of the first verse: “Christ is born in Bethlehem”?..*.(hark the herald angels sing ) *

9. In the song “Frosty the Snowman”, to what civic figure did he lead the children?  ... *( Mayor*  ?)

10. In some European countries, wassailing is an old tradition. What would you be doing if you were wassailing?
           a. caroling
           b. drinking a special beverage
           c. blessing fruit trees
           d. any of these...*(this ) *


----------



## debodun (Dec 20, 2020)

hollydolly got the most correct so far. Missed #6 and #9. Misspelled Irving Berlin, but I'll consider that good enough - probably just a typo.

Marg got #6 and RadishRose got #9, so between responders, you got them all.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 20, 2020)

debodun said:


> hollydolly got the most correct so far. Missed #6 and #9. Misspelled Irving Berlin, but I'll consider that good enough - probably just a typo.
> 
> Marg got #6 and RadishRose got #9, so between responders, you got them all.


That was fun, Deb!

Thank you for posting it.


----------

